# Rlt 11 Owners



## Roy

Due to a great suggestion by George (ESL) :



> Rules
> 
> 1. It must be a new photo that has not appeared on the forum before
> 
> 2. You should post with the photo a note, stating its current geographical location.
> 
> 3. If you used to own an '11 (shame on you for selling laugh.gif ) then at least try to post an old photo if you have one, or just state where you think it is, if not.


I will start of the thread.


----------



## Roy

No. 1/50 Bridlington, UK.

View attachment 4537


----------



## cricketer

Great Idea ! Here's no. 10, I wish I'd bought 2 as my son has this one -










Great watch Roy

Alan


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Seems appropriate to post mine today :biggrin:

From Leicester :tongue:

*RLT-11,#11/50*


----------



## pg tips

Number 3 on the edge of the fens. Deliberate lighting (I was playing)


----------



## ollyming

RLT11 50/50 now sold and somewhere in London I believe.










Cheers, Olly


----------



## JonW

No 4 is safely ensconced on my travel bag so no pic but its safe n sound!


----------



## ESL

Thanks for the support guys. Its nice to see em all in their different guises. Its always nice to see the different variations in strap etc.: helps when wanting to choose a new look. That photo of Roy's is an absolute cracker!!

Here is number 22 of 50, safely housed at number 22, at a street in Rickmansworth, Hertfordshire.


----------



## ETCHY

Sorry I don't have the ability to post a pic'. However number 49 is on a grey Nato & attached to my wrist in Preston, Lancashire

Cheers

Dave


----------



## MIKE

No 18 is admiring the flowers in Warwickshire

Mike


----------



## Ron Jr

I know you want new photos but I won't have time till the weekend (if then). So here are two pics of #20 living in Lindenhurst, New York.

On a Hirsch Carbon Sport with custom stitching (OK I used a Sharpie).

And as it is now on the original bracelet with some siblings.

Roy how many made it to the US?


----------



## mikezuk

Ron Jr said:


> I know you want new photos but I won't have time till the weekend (if then). So here are two pics of #20 living in Lindenhurst, New York.
> 
> On a Hirsch Carbon Sport with custom stitching (OK I used a Sharpie).
> 
> And as it is now on the original bracelet with some siblings.
> 
> Roy how many made it to the US?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 Aha! I saw that "custom stitching" before and could not find the strap on the Hirsch site or anywhere else. So now I know your secret. ANd its off to the stationers for my own custom stitching. It looks awesome with the 11.


----------



## traveller

Number 2 is still on spaceship Earth.

View attachment 4557


----------



## mach 0.0013137

traveller said:


> Number 2 is still on spaceship Earth.
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 Still waiting for the taxi home then?

Same here, I only came to do some sightseeing and a bit of shopping and that was over 50 years ago!!!

Ooops I seemed to have injected some silliness into this thread

Sorry


----------



## mikezuk

Got my 11 yesterday - its beautiful, just what I wanted. Had it on the metal, then the Nato and finally settled on the swiss rubber.

Call me an idiot but I cant figure out how to upload a photo here. It looks like I can point to an external URL where I have photos stored, but that cant be the only way, can it?? Is there an upload feature here that I am just missing?


----------



## pg tips

yes you need to "point" to your url using the IMG tags

Some mbrs can attach images but thats at the say so of roy due to server space.

Glad you like the 11.


----------



## mikezuk

Ok, thanks PG. Well, I dont think I'll be posting a photo, but you all know what the 11 looks like.

Number 48/50 has been on my wrist in San Francisco, Calif. since I received it last Thursday. A couple of fun facts:

1) I set it against an atomic clock on Thursday and as of this morning, it has neither gained nor lost even a second. You sure thats not a quartz in there??!!!

2) It attracted the attention of a watch collecting friend who scoffed when I told him they were sold out - a marketing ploy, says he. I do believe Roy later confirmed for him that he could not in fact have an RTL11. The exclusivity is indeed a fun added bonus to an otherwise fine watch.

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137

13 replies from a possible 50

What happened to the remaining 37 watches?


----------



## pg tips

I think it goes to prove that Roy's customer base if far bigger than the forum and, luckily for him, he doesn't have to rely soley on forum members for the majority of his sales.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> I think it goes to prove that Roy's customer base if far bigger than the forum and, luckily for him, he doesn't have to rely soley on forum members for the majority of his sales.
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 Makes sense

I have wondered sometimes why I never see other photo`s or even a mention of the RLT-8 Chrono, the only other one I`ve heard mentioned on the forum is Colin`s


----------



## SteveC

Number 12 is in Maidenhead, UK along with siblings RLT 4, RLT 9GMT, RLT 17 and RLT 19.

Steve


----------



## pg tips

Welcome to the forum Steve.

See what I mean Mac, not all watch lovers are forum freaks as well!


----------



## Nin

Hello

back again after a long disconnection while buying, selling, moving and renovating homes.

RLT 11 41/50 stays on my wrist 24/7 now, except rare occasions when it's replaced by my RLT6 (usually I'm when knocking down walls, repointing etc).

So expect RLT 69 special and RLT 15 on the "for sale" page soon ...

Nin


----------



## Nalu

I don't have any new photos and, I'm embarrassed to admit, don't even remember which SNs I have, but my pair are safe at home in Texas.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Welcome back Colin

How`ve you been?


----------



## Bareges

And no 4 has "just" arrived in Jersey. Haven't had a chance to take any piccies yet only got the watch today!!


----------



## Kerwin

Hi,

just a quick note, no 30 is safe and sound in Aberdeen, Scotland.

regards,

Kerwin.


----------



## Samsmate Steve

All you RLT ers out there been a lurking for far too long & think its time to join in now

RLT 11 no 39 is alive&well and lives in Annacloy The Co of Down N.Ireland its happily unscathed & keeps

good time . Dont know how to post pics yet but with the help of a small child ! may do so soon .

Mines on the Time Factors black carbon strap ,it has a sport deployent buckel fitted the inside part of the buckel is a grey matt finish that matches the watch case very well . I polished up the little diver medalion on

the rear case {oh well i like it } & will try to get the RLT LOGO cut into the safety catch of the buckel if possible maybe roy could do a few to round of a watch purchased as a stop gap to an Omega Seamaster

that i never get around to now as im so happy with my rare & much worn RLT11.

Got a few other watches a speedmaster auto ,Oris big crown pilot small seconds with pointer date (my first real swiss auto reconditioned it & is a keeper) An O&W MK 4 etc .. love roys watches and will add more to my collection soon.


----------



## pg tips

welcome Steve.


----------



## Samsmate Steve

Glad to be here PG , dont quiet know how i got bitten by the watch bug but i have always loved them mostly

autos ,real watches as my old man would call them ! yes probably his fault . Like the big brand names such as omega but found lately great satisfaction can be had with less expensive gear like Roys models or those produced by other online stores . I also like to have a look around the chronomaster site but havent bought there yet like the Sinn models in particular .To be honest until my recent internet exposure i thought my watch obsession was a little unusual but it seems to be the norm here Glad to be among you lot {by the way my actual surname is really Smiley odd but true }


----------



## Roy

Welcome Steve,


----------



## dapper

Number 08/50 is here in Kingston Upon Thames.

I'm the first owner & it's a definite keeper


----------



## hotmog

No. 05/50 has now alighted in Worcester Park, Surrey, where it will be a permanent resident from now on. Many thanks Dave for making it possible for me to enjoy the RLT11 experience!


----------



## ianboydsnr

RTL11's are nice looking, I did not manage to get one when they were for sale, but i have a

RLT Divers Watch: A rare variation of the RLT11, only about ten such watches are known to exist(copied from the concise guide), great watch, its due to get a wear soon


----------



## KenR

I've just joined the "RLT family"







No. 01/50 has arrived in Brentwood (Nashville), Tennessee. I'm looking forward to acquiring other RLT watches. Thanks Roy!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

KenR said:


> I've just joined the "RLT family" No. 01/50 has arrived in Brentwood (Nashville), Tennessee. I'm looking forward to acquiring other RLT watches. Thanks Roy!


 An excellent start to your RLT collection, and No.1 as well


----------



## pg tips

I though No1 was Roy's own watch!

Don't tell me he's selling the family jewels?

All that sanding on those octopussy watches must be turning him :


----------



## Roy

I have had to sell a few of my own lately.


----------



## brad

No 28 is in Ashton in Makerfield ,I have recently put it on a nato for the first time and it currently gets more wrist time than ever

sorry no pics


----------



## obsidian

*I acquired #20 from Ron Jr. late last year, and it's now resting comfortably next to RLT 38- #10, in New York City.*


----------



## grison

hi to all

i have RLT11 number 21/50 in northern ireland. it was a present which i wear every day at work. it's still on the original steel bracelet. accuracy is a loss of just under two seconds per day.

just out of interest, how much do these sell for, as i am thinking about getting it insured.

best regards

grison


----------



## grison

oops sorry a bit of finger trouble there

yes, thank you very much for that info re. the current value, JHM

needless to say i am very pleased with my watch, and intend to keep it and wear it every day. i had no idea that the total world population was only 50, which certainly adds to the pride of ownership.

the RLT11 is a beautiful little machine.

my other watch (apart from that design classic, the casio F30!) is a 1902 omega pocket watch which was recently overhauled by omega. it's accuracy is about 2 seconds per day as well.

maybe in 105 years my RLT11 will be running as well as the omega!

the only thing is, i'm getting a bit paranoid about breaking it, as my last "good" watch, a zenith, fell onto the changing-room floor at the swimming pool and was broken.

i might even buy a leather military strap, the one with the cover to protect the watch. ugly, but functional.

grison


----------



## Johnny M

MIKE said:


> No 18 is admiring the flowers in Warwickshire
> 
> Mike


 Thanks to a swift and smooth transaction with Mike, No.18 now has a change of scenery with a move to Cornwall. Some sand, sea and err... surf pictures to follow!

Thanks Mike, you're a gentlemen.


----------



## cookie520

RLT11 No: 18 back on the scene. Just arrived and enjoying the rays in sunny Nantwich


















Mike - now you know whats holding me back on the 3077 - another of your Ex's


----------



## gaz64

Just been offered 21/50 and am interested but think they look better on a black leather strap


----------



## gaz64

Grison I am interested just email me and let me know a price

**mods remove if this is in the wrong place**

I still cant pm


----------



## gaz64

OK RLT 11 21/50 is in Parbold Lancashire.. and going nowhere ever


----------



## Barreti

RLT 11 #45 reporting in from Nottingham, England.


----------



## Ethan_Mack

Just acquired #31 of 50, now on the way to sunny San Francisco / Bay Area.

Will update with fresh pics when it lands.

My first RLT  (blushes)

Cheers!


----------



## Chromejob

Ethan_Mack said:


> Just acquired #31 of 50, now on the way to sunny San Francisco / Bay Area.
> 
> Will update with fresh pics when it lands.
> 
> My first RLT  (blushes)
> 
> Cheers!


 Welcome to the forum, what a great way to introduce yourself. :drinks: :rltrlt:


----------



## ETCHY

Hello & welcome Ethan_Mack

I was just looking back through this thread. Was it really 2005 when I had an RLT11 :jawdrop1:

Time goes so quickly. Another watch I shouldn't have flipped :mad0218:


----------



## gaz64

21/50 may be back up for grabs


----------



## gaz64

Nin said:


> Hello
> 
> back again after a long disconnection while buying, selling, moving and renovating homes.
> 
> RLT 11 41/50 stays on my wrist 24/7 now, except rare occasions when it's replaced by my RLT6 (usually I'm when knocking down walls, repointing etc).
> 
> So expect RLT 69 special and RLT 15 on the "for sale" page soon ...
> 
> Nin


 Nin must have sold it to me as I was lookingbto rrpkace 21/50 which I had sold the previous year.

So after a couple of years of ownership 41/50 is back on sales corner looking for a new home


----------

